# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > DreamViews Podcast >  >  Q&A Episode 6: Persistent Realms, Transformation, and Making Progress

## spellbee2

*Q&A Episode 6: Persistent Realms, Transformation, and Making Progress*
The Bee (Caleb) flies solo on this Q&A episode of the podcast, discussing persistent realms and dream guides, transformation tips, and what to expect during your journey to becoming a pro lucid dreamer.




*
Direct Download MP3*

Links:
*Suggest Your Topics* - http://www.dreamviews.com/dreamviews...ggestions.html
*Hyu's Guide to Persistent Realms* - Persistent realms and other lucid dreaming techniques I use. - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

*We'd love to hear your feedback, so feel free to post here!*

----------


## spellbee2

Enjoy listening to me say things that sorta kinda make sense for over a half hour!

----------


## Nfri

Very good podcast Spellbee! It's also on my ld list to create sort of a persistent place, something like a starting base for dreaming adventures. There would be instruments for stabilization and for gaining lucidity as much as possible. Then there could be a portal or something that would work for me to teleport me to my planed destination. You know, some safe place where you are not distracted and  can begin lucid dreaming properly. The question is how to do that, how to burn this place to my memory, how to make it appear without lucid powers in my non lucid dreaming and how get a RC when I'll be there...

----------


## Cobalt Storm

I really enjoyed this podcast. Time to prep my questions for the next one, which is probly coming around Christmas 2018. Let's go.

----------


## Kaenthem

My prayers have been answered! Still listening to the podcast, returning with feedback later  ::D:

----------


## pdunc

Thanks for doing the podcast Spellbee2.  The part I found most interesting was where you described how you began to LD, and the way it was for you in the beginning.  Having had only 10-15 LD's, I find myself facing some of the struggles you seemed to face in the beginning. At age 64, I'm not sure how far I will get in learning the many facets of lucid dreaming, but I can sure see that the possibilities and the learning involved could actually take a lifetime. But I'm enjoying accomplishing goals at this point and just having lucid dreams in general. Hope you keep up with the podcasts!

----------


## fogelbise

Thank you for doing this podcast Spellbee! I definitely enjoyed it. There were a number of highlights but the ones I remember at the moment are: 1. Your cat transformation - I was cheering you on - it was inspiring! 2. I loved the golf story of being better once all of the negative over hangings were gone after a few years. That totally brings home the idea of the importance of a positive mindset when working on a skill. 3. The milestone comment…that instead of a newbie getting down on having several lucid dreams to look at the glass half full and see that you are progressing to the point that you are having multiple lucid dreams rather than focusing too much on the length. 4. The repeat of the word "listening" at the very end of the podcast - it made me RC! Thank you again!

----------


## Hukif

Well, this is something I really did miss. Nice podcast guys! Great job!

----------

